# New Webcam Thread



## dlw

Just posting a new webam thread. Got tired of looking through the old one to find the current shots. 









And for the newbies, or those who missed them, here's some shots of things that were on the cam:

























































Thanks to Chriscobbs and Bglawns for the pics.


----------



## BRPHO

Good job DLW starting a new web cam thread for AW web cam postings!

The old thread was starting to get filled with clutter!

Now all we need is some more new web cam postings from Tom L!!!!!!

Wayne      

PS: Sorry if you think this post is clutter......

Just giving accolades where accolades are do!

I appreciate you starting a new post!!!!


----------



## AfxToo

-----


----------



## dlw

Shucks BRPHO, 'twernt nuthin......lol. 

The Corvette looks like either a Stingray or Mako with 'vinyl' roof.


----------



## BRPHO

Hey DLW!

You deserve the accolades for doing so!!!!

Thanks again!

Now regarding the vette question by AFXtoo, where are you guys seeing a vette at?

I'm looking at the pics DLW posted in this post and see no vette pictured?

Am I not seeing something?????

All I see is a black screen at the AW web cam site like posted above....

I want to see the vette!

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## dlw

Wayne, the cam is still dark, but check out the pics under the cam......The last pic has a Cougar, Corvette and a 3rd car (Avanti?).


----------



## BRPHO

Hey DLW!

I still can't see the pic for some reason but I know of what web cam pick you guys speak of now......

I remember seeing it posted on the other thread at one time I believe or I see them on the web cam itself........

More new cars and repops are a good thing!

I hope TL keeps cranking them out!

I was hopeing they would be available by the time these slot shows in my area roll around in the next upcoming month but I haven't heard of any definite release dates for any of these cars yet.....

Keep them in the slot!

Wayne


----------



## BRPHO

Looks like TL has the web cam up and running again!

What's with the Amwerican Chrome pic?

A new slot series coming out possibly?

What is the new slot body currently pictured on the web cam?

Looks like a Trans Am AMX possibly?

Not sure what body style it is?

Looks like an AMX too me but I maybe mistaken......

Wayne


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## noddaz

*What is it?*



chriscobbs said:


>


1969 Chevelle? But the nose does not look right...


----------



## vaBcHRog

You sure it looks like the Camaro to me without the spoilers and a new hood scoop. But hey with that shot and my eyes it could be a Mustang for all I can tell 

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo

-----


----------



## BRPHO

Hi Guys!

After looking at it again I think noddaz might be right with the '68-'69 chevelle guess.

If you look at the frontend on the side it looks like the headlight area angles back like the '68/'69 chevelle did......

Also the rear roof post angles back like that year chevelles does too.

The frontend and hood at first made me believe it was a '68/69 AMX with that snorkel type trans am hood they had on them back then but now I think it looks more like a 68/69 chevelle!

We need Tom to give us another or better close up shot of it.....

Wayne


----------



## BRPHO

"Could it be a 67-69 Barracuda?????????? "

"That would be WAY too cool."

I would be all for a 67-69 cuda also!!!!!!

Hemi under glass possibly!!!!!

I'll take one!!!!!

I love the nostalga drag cars!!!!

Bring them on!!!!!!


----------



## raypunzel

*I'm just a Vega-bond*

Guys,
Is it me or am I seeing a Vega? Looks like it has a hood scoop thats a tad different than what were used to seeing. Does the front hood come to a point like a firebird? I could be wrong, I hope that it is actually one of the fore mentioned cars. Chevelle...sure! Hmmm Cuda? AMX? all would be okay be me!
Well inquiring minds want to know.
RAy


----------



## micyou03

First I saw Vega, then Camaro, then Cuda.


----------



## glbbb

It looks like a 72 firebird ,then a 67 cuda and other ways it looks like a 67 chevelle, if you stare at the front end long enough it could be a ISO GRIFFO.
GLBBB


----------



## Piz

it either a 68 or 69 chevelle , you can tell by the triangle shaped rear 1/4 window / b pillar ( unique to 68 69 chevelle ) and the point at the middle front edge of the hood . None of the other car mentioned a possibilties have these two features. This is one of my favorite all time car so I am happy to see it. ( I own a 1:1 68 ) And I am also crossing my fingers because I have never seen a well done verison of this car in such a small scale . It must be really tuff to get the roof/ windows to look right area in small scale.


----------



## jack0fall

My vote is for the 'Cuda... First I thought it was a stang, but after closer look the nose on this one is all Cuda. :thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## AfxToo

-----


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Does this help anyone . . . ?










'doba


----------



## buzzinhornet

Hmmm... with the "Doba zoom" it looks like a '69 chevelle. 

GP


----------



## AfxToo

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL

My guess is Chevelle with oversized wheelwells. Reminds me of some diecast I've seen that are proportioned like that, like maybe Jada or Muscle Machines...

--rick


----------



## AMX

Come on people....look where the body line is...that is nothing GM or AMC

That must be an early Mopar.


----------



## raypunzel

*69 chevelle to me!*

Upon further review I see a 69 chevelle. The roofline indicates that as does the front headlight/grill area. It looks alot like the RRR 69 Chevelle fairground special. Does anyone else who has one care to chime in?
RAy


----------



## ParkRNDL

OK, Google Image is my friend:










Let the speculation begin.

And just so I give credit where credit is due:

The diecast is a Jada 1/24 (I think it's the Big Time Muscle series) and the pic is from here:

http://www.diecastmuscle.com/

The 1:1 is just some guy's car, originally posted here:

http://www.noneckschevelle.com/toc.htm (photo album 52, Kevin's 69 Chevelle SS396)

Happy analyzing! :wave:

--rick


----------



## AMX

The bodyline on the Chevelle is in the middle of the door- door dent line. The early Cudas had the high body line with the flat slab sides which is what that thing looks like. Plus the rear windows were more arrow point shaped on the Chevelle and the one in the cam pic looks like it is more upswept at the bottom like the Chrysler.

Either way, it really doesn't look a lot like either car. It also looks like it has a post in the middle of the grill...

Who can tell from that foggy image.


----------



## Piz

I know this for sure .. The wheels wells are WAY TOO BIG If anyone from AW is listening take a good look at the 1:1 chevelle pic because chevelle had very small wheel wells .


----------



## AMX

To me the body lines, slab sides and rear window trim opening upturn look like this car...

If it is a Chevelle they should keep sculpting it.


----------



## dlw

*Just an Observation*

Check out the tail of the test shot. It's shorter than both the Diecast and real Chevelle.


----------



## AMX

I blinked and like a color blind test or a Rorschach ink blot test it now looks like a Chevelle...and a Barracuda. And women.


----------



## bluerod

sox and martin hurst hemi under glass maybe?


----------



## noddaz

I just don't know any more..... lol


----------



## Manning

It does have elements of both Cudas and Chevelles..... Probably a Chevelle from the angle on the front of the fenders... but I can't tell for sure either.... :freak: 

I hope it's a Cuda...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Im leaning towards Chevelle myself.If I look at it too long it plays tricks on my eyes.

But whatever it is,it looks as tho its supposed to have a seperate chrome piece for the grill and maybe even the bumper.

Mike


----------



## sethndaddy

I can't believe all the hub-bub over this car, Tom is probably sitting there laughing his butt off, wondering when he should show the rear end of the car, or easier. POST WHAT THE CAR IS ALREADY TOM..................


----------



## RacerDave

Why? This is too much fun. First picture of this car, I said all right, a Cyclone. Then I see the next shot and I think no, a mid 60's Barracuda, why would they make that? Then the close-up and I think it is a Chevelle.


----------



## sethndaddy

I had a 69 chevelle and hope it is one, mine was grey w/ different shades of grey primer. but man did it run sweet.


----------



## AfxToo

-----


----------



## noddaz

*What?*



AfxToo said:


> I finally figured it out. It's another Batmobile, minus the wings, minus Batman, minus Robin, minus the jet thruster, and disguised to look somewhat like a Chevelle or a Barracuda. Yeah, that's what it is. Maybe.


Ahhh... The Batmobile in the ultimate disguise.... :lol: 

Or could it be a Gremlin or a Pinto with fake body panels like the 1:1 car companys do to disguise real cars during testing...

Scott


----------



## AMX

it is an Albatross


----------



## coach61

Your all Daft.. its the 2008 Ford Edsel...Made in China...


----------



## dlw

Hi Tom, the cam has been black for the last several days.........is everything OK? 

Hope the cam didn't break........seeing those test shots really whets the appetite for new cars.


----------



## Omega

Maybe Tom is in China picking up the cars. :jest: 

Dave


----------



## chriscobbs

New picture.


----------



## micyou03

Looks like Nascare series is coming.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMLT7&P=7


----------



## dlw

Hopefully there will be an AW signature car with the kangaroo (like the JL signature car featuring the mantis).

Are the black cars a Ford (left), GM (right) and the red car a Dodge?


----------



## Manning

Modern NASCAR bodies will be soooo cool. Can't wait. I'm buying a case of those for shore! :thumbsup: 

Hopefully the paint will be accurate. But, I could live with some 'altered' paint schemes......


----------



## Omega

dlw said:


> Hopefully there will be an AW signature car with the kangaroo (like the JL signature car featuring the mantis).


Yea, that would be cool. Then I could have them side by side in my case.

Dave


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


>


What are the black cars?


----------



## Marty

I hope they get these out before the new "World Car" NASCAR, I mean GTP, I mean NASCAR, aw cr*p, I can't tell the difference!

Marty


----------



## WesJY

Montoya1 said:


> What are the black cars?


i think right one is ford fusion not sure but i cannot tell what is on the left.. i dont remember any new monte carlo but what if that is new toyota camry for nascar? 

of course the red one looks like dodge charger i hope.. and also i hope they will use real nascar paint scheme.. did they get license for it? lifelike has the most. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1

WesJY said:


> i think right one is ford fusion not sure but i cannot tell what is on the left.. i dont remember any new monte carlo but what if that is new toyota camry for nascar?
> 
> of course the red one looks like dodge charger i hope.. and also i hope they will use real nascar paint scheme.. did they get license for it? lifelike has the most.
> 
> Wes


Tom did say he was chasing licenses some time ago...


----------



## TK Solver

These body shapes look much better to me than the LL body shapes. I'm glad we got a couple different angles in these pics. These are definitely not blobs!

I wonder what the customizers are thinking about this. Does Craig Covino check in here? This would seem to provide a new platform for those guys to crank out varieties of cars with different decals.


----------



## motorcitytoyz

Hello!

This has been listed on my web site since June! Where have you guys been???


----------



## Montoya1

motorcitytoyz said:


> Hello!
> 
> This has been listed on my web site since June! Where have you guys been???


with what specifics though?


----------



## wnovess99

I have been buying the Scalextric modern Nascars in 1/32 scale. These cars in the thread look good. I might pass on the upcoming SCX Nascar cars in 1/32 scale in favor of the these in HO. I just hope they do it right and have real drivers not make beleve paint jobs.

-- Elliot


----------



## motorcitytoyz

Mr Lowe and AW have not yet released any other info concerning the Nascar X-Traction release but as we all know, he never releases info before they are ready to be shipped from China. 

When Tom was at JL, I was always able to get test shot images from the factory long before they were released. It helped alot - with my customers knowing what was coming - so they were able to chose what they wanted to buy long before they arrived. It was also better as I could better forcast what amount I wanted to commit to and place my orders ahead. Now you are better off waiting until they arrive and then order, as you don't want to get caught buying more than you need. 

Also, Tower hobbies has some of the best prices on the web! My prices are higher due to me paying more since AW changed their pricing structure for wholesale buyer.

Order at that price while they last!!!! Great price!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Montoya1

Good work ChrisCobbs - Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## noddaz

*Arrgghhh!!!*










What happened!!!??? :lol:


----------



## WesJY

noddaz said:


> What happened!!!??? :lol:


ahhh it's in cloaking device mode... 

Wes


----------



## Zelda84

The hole web site is acting flaky. 
Does this mean his web admin is uploading the info for the new cars? 
Could it mean they will soon be on our favorite hobby store shelf waiting to be purchased??????
Maybe they finally will have the online store up and running too!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

nope, it's there, a super rare limited release clear corvette ap
(please note: if anyone asks "where, where??", just email me first for directions on how to slap yourself in the back of the head)


----------



## chriscobbs

Zelda84 said:


> The hole web site is acting flaky.
> Does this mean his web admin is uploading the info for the new cars?
> Could it mean they will soon be on our favorite hobby store shelf waiting to be purchased??????
> Maybe they finally will have the online store up and running too!!!!


Very good possibility, since it's been 60 days since Tom said this about the First Lap cars.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1590101&postcount=84


----------



## tycobel

It looks to me that the red ones are a Charger and a Monte-Carlo and the black ones a Fusion and a Camry ! See the pictures on Jayski : http://www.jayski.com/schemes/2007toyota.htm
This would be the complete 2007 line-up, F_A_N_T_A_S_T_I_C !!!!!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

*Trucks!!!*

Kickass!!! The Semis!!!

That what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## 2.8powerranger

matadoor f/c? either that or old vega.matadoor would be sweet,,,,,,now how about a killer arm to go with alll the funnys :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1

All this 'cam stuff is fine, but what about some actual releases!

If AW release everything we have seen on the cam it will take many years...


----------



## dlw

*Goings On At AW Site*

Went to the AW site to see if any new news was reported. They are running a test product in the 'First Lap' section to see if it runs smoothly.

DO NOT try to purchase the item, again, it's only for testing.

Guess the First Lap cars aren't too far away......


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


>


 Now _THIS_ is what I am talking about -- Corvette C5-R! 

Hey Montoya you see this one?

Please let it be for an X-Trac chassis :thumbsup:

'doba


----------



## Piz

C5R!!!!!!!


----------



## Manning

The C5R looks really good......

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Freakin' Semis!!! OK, how many clubs would start semi racing classes if these things were in ready supply? :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## scooter72167

C5R!!!! now I'm starting to get excited!!!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## SwamperGene

ParkRNDL, funny you should say that:

http://www.horacingworld.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=32&PN=0&TPN=2

scroll down to see our "unknown IROC" race from last week.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Please please please make the C5-R for an X-Traction chassis and SLAM it to the ground like this --










'doba


----------



## Montoya1

1976Cordoba said:


> Now _THIS_ is what I am talking about -- Corvette C5-R!
> 
> Hey Montoya you see this one?
> 
> Please let it be for an X-Trac chassis :thumbsup:
> 
> 'doba


Don't care what chassis is goes on, I'd modify that mumma!! But, happy as I'm to see this car, I am gradually joining the 'less pictures, more product' brigade.
In which case I'm proof that as consumers we are never happy!


----------



## rodstrguy

When Can I buy the Semi's...? I too would like more product, less teasing...


----------



## wheelszk

ParkRNDL,
Drive East for about 2.5 hrs, we will show you how we race these.


----------



## ParkRNDL

wheelszk said:


> ParkRNDL,
> Drive East for about 2.5 hrs, we will show you how we race these.


 are you guys in or near Philly?

I raced a few times with some guys in Westminster, MD, and I'd love to get back into racing regularly... the last couple years have been nutzo with new babies and masters' degrees and stuff...

PM or email me so we keep this thread on topic...

--rick


----------



## roadrner

I just hope they all don't show up at the same time!  rr


----------



## wheelszk

ParkRNDL

Check your inbox PMed you


----------



## Montoya1

new image


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## noddaz

*hmmm?*

Hmmm?
Collector bait?
:lol:


----------



## coach61

noddaz said:


> Hmmm?
> Collector bait?
> :lol:



Give me the white body and a bottle of paint.. you can keep the white tires and stuff.. But I want that cougar lol....


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## ParkRNDL

Oh hell yes. LOVE these cars. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## TK Solver

Very nice job on the C5-R... so far. The tricky part is no doubt how to get the rear of the gear plate under the body without the car looking like a 4-wheel drive or severely jacked up in the front or rear. I always thought it was ironic that many of the pullback and X-Traction Vipers sit nice and low in the back but the front ends are jacked up. Meanwhile, the X-Traction Road Runner is just the opposite, with the nose down and the rear end way up in the air. In both cases, the bodies look fine until you mount them on a chassis. Let's hope they work on that issue on all the upcoming cars.


----------



## 22tall

wheelszk and ParkRNDL-how about starting a semi race thread? I want to add them to my groups race schedule.


----------



## tlowe

No it won't. over the next 12 months you should see at least 24 new bodies and a new chassis.


----------



## ParkRNDL

sounds like this...



tlowe said:


> No it won't. over the next 12 months you should see at least 24 new bodies and a new chassis.


is in reference to this from a couple pages back...



Montoya1 said:


> If AW release everything we have seen on the cam it will take many years...


this is good news! woooooooohoooooo! [/happydance]

--rick


----------



## Montoya1

tlowe said:


> No it won't. over the next 12 months you should see at least 24 new bodies and a new chassis.


Cool. Hope the new chassis is an in-line.
Tom, are you able to say which chassis the Corvette C5R is going on?


dw


----------



## noddaz

*Ummm....*



tlowe said:


> No it won't. over the next 12 months you should see at least 24 new bodies and a new chassis.


I umm, volunteer to try these out for quality control... 
I would give them a very thorough testing....:lol: 

Scott


----------



## tlowe

C5R should fit on the X-tractiona and the new Super III.


----------



## wheelszk

*semi*



22tall said:


> wheelszk and ParkRNDL-how about starting a semi race thread? I want to add them to my groups race schedule.



Check this out. WWW.horacingworld.com
look under, fray style racing :wave:


----------



## TK Solver

It's great to hear that bodies will be interchangeable between the X-Traction and Super III chassis.


----------



## micyou03

wheelszk said:


> Check this out. WWW.horacingworld.com
> look under, fray style racing :wave:


I don't see a heading fray syle racing.


----------



## buzzinhornet

tlowe said:


> C5R should fit on the X-tractiona and the new Super III.


So, is the Super III going to be powered by a quadra lam pancake motor? 

GP


----------



## Montoya1

buzzinhornet said:


> So, is the Super III going to be powered by a quadra lam pancake motor?
> 
> GP


I think (not 100% sure) that the super III is an inline, and based on the SMT chassis.


----------



## dlw

Micyou, scroll down a little and look to the left. There's a 'Recent Discussion' area. It's there.


----------



## SwamperGene

Mike here's a link to the post:

http://www.horacingworld.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=32&PN=0&TPN=2

:thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave

Thanks Tom for these updates. I'm glad the c5r will be an x-traction. That looks like a winner to me.


----------



## micyou03

Thanks


----------



## chriscobbs

Tom on the phone.


----------



## TK Solver

Hilarious. I'm not sure why but the Tom on the phone post cracks me up. Thanks Chris.


----------



## chriscobbs

TK Solver said:


> Hilarious. I'm not sure why but the Tom on the phone post cracks me up. Thanks Chris.


You're welcome.

I mean....I'm just guessing that's Tom.

New Picture:


----------



## dlw

That body is very nice, but the body mounts are up too high, Tom.


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> That body is very nice, but the body mounts are up too high, Tom.


Because of the gears I guess. Same thing happened with one the Dash cars (Cheetah, I think) and I got hammered by a couple of people for pointing out the obvious.

This is why, for me, the Super III cannot come soon enough, and specific bodies for it...


----------



## dlw

No, it's not the gears being too high. I'm guessing somewhere between the mockup and the production line, the height where the mounts were supposed to go got boogered up. The Afx McClaren sits nice and low on the chassis:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

All these cars need to be *SLAMMED* to the ground so they are good race cars.

_And_ they will look better that way as shelf queens too for those who are afraid to race their cars.

My $.02 worth.

'doba


----------



## Gear Head

not to look a gift horse in the mouth but.......

ditto to what 'doba said


----------



## TK Solver

Please tell me that the Can Am car in the web cam is just sitting loose on a chassis and is not actually snapped on the mounts.


----------



## zanza

Sadly I think the answer will be yes, if you pay a look at the official website, the picture of the First lap serie, tells the story











The McLaren seems as high as the Bronco (go figure), and all cars are high on their wheels


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## sped

Yep, this is way too tall - but I am sure we can remedy this....

On another note, the rims look like the AFX satin chrome. IMO, this is much better than the bright chrome. Bring back the satin rims, and if you are going to do the modern cars like that nice C5R, I hope you have some other wheel options coming that are more realistic. I was not a big fan of the 5 spoke JLXT F&F wheels. If the new bodies , especially the modern ALMS racer (C5R) don't come with any newer style wheels, perhaps hop up AW speed kits with special wheel options, indie fronts, etc.


*****edit*****

After seeing the sneak preview of the super III chassis shown in the chicago hobby thread I think I now know why the mclaren is so high on the XT chassis. The super III has a body clip so that XT bodies will fit. The clip is the culprit I think.....The super III does look very nice


----------



## noddaz

*No Lexan body?*



sped said:


> After seeing the sneak preview of the super III chassis shown in the chicago hobby thread I think I now know why the mclaren is so high on the XT chassis. The super III has a body clip so that XT bodies will fit. The clip is the culprit I think.....The super III does look very nice


No built in body posts?
No Lexan body?
Hmmm....
Scott


----------



## sped

Yeah, I was thinking that too. The chassis has the nice brush tubes with the set screw - definitely a nice thing to cater to the racers - but I would at least think the chassis would have provisions for adding body tubes molded in - similar to the G3.

The tall clip on the back that houses the adjustable magnets concern me though - looks too tall.


----------



## Montoya1

Not being that familar with older chassis designs how does this compare to the SMT for things like wheelbase, gearing and the brush arrangement?


dw


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## red73mustang

I may be behind on this, but it looks like the have dropped the rediculous rear wheels and tires in the front (as seen on the Dukes cars) and returned the "conventional" sized fronts on the new releases

Chet


----------



## ParkRNDL

That thing over the armature... is that what they call a "buddy clip"?

--rick


----------



## sped

ParkRNDL, 

The wire thing over the arm by the comm keeps the bushing inside the chassis. The Slottech and patriot cars use similar setups. A other thing is just a body clip that adapts the chassis to XT bodies, or any othe body Tom wants to make. I imagine that by not having the body tabs mounted direct into the chassis Tom intends to use this for narrow bodies or F1/Indy cars

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

I am intriuged by the pics ofthis new chassis.Looks VERY interesting.

Cant wait unti lit comes out,looks like it will be fun to mess around with and put all Ive learned about magnet cars to use again.

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL

sped said:


> ParkRNDL,
> 
> The wire thing over the arm by the comm keeps the bushing inside the chassis. The Slottech and patriot cars use similar setups.


Ah so. I didn't even notice that. Cool.



sped said:


> A other thing is just a body clip that adapts the chassis to XT bodies, or any othe body Tom wants to make. I imagine that by not having the body tabs mounted direct into the chassis Tom intends to use this for narrow bodies or F1/Indy cars
> 
> R. Picard
> www.slotcarinnovations.com


Interesting... adapters to fit other existing makes of bodies...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1

ParkRNDL said:


> Interesting... adapters to fit other existing makes of bodies...
> 
> --rick


I love buddy clips and which there were more out there. I use one that means I can put Tomy GTP chassis on my Tyco F1 chassis.


dw


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## sethndaddy




----------



## dlw

Something 'new', WT 55 Chevy:








[/img


----------



## sethndaddy

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

It should be called a "Ghost Rider" 

Wes


----------



## vaBcHRog

Yeaaaa! I sure was getting tired of lookaing at that Bronco 

Roger Corrie


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## fordcowboy

If I get one of those iam going to race it . easy see on track . Lendell :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Something 'new', WT 55 Chevy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img


You have to capture the images my friend - I use esnips - or, as you can see, the image you post changes!!


----------



## roadrner

*Sweet one.........*

Have seen some great pix, just wished Tom had a piece of track to set them on to see how they really sit. Tom, send address I'll send you a piece.  rr


----------



## noddaz

Does anyone know what is going on with the front tires?
Or is AW still using rears on the front...
Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## micyou03

Here's what Tower Hobbies is showing.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPHC1&P=7


----------



## sethndaddy

says "now in stock"
and I heard Buds got sets in already too, I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## micyou03

It looks like the same rims on the front, just a bit narrower tires.


----------



## noddaz

*The front tires look ok...*

These front tires look do-able.
Maybe they will at least stay on the wheel... :lol:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## roadrner

*Check out the latest....*

Looks like Tom is showing off a 2008 Camaro on the AW site. Looks great and I believe it is for the XTrac style chassis. Sweet! rr


----------



## LT1TONY

I put the Camaro Concept on the web cam but check it out now.

LT1Tony


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## ParkRNDL

w00t! new camaro! i'll turn 40 right when GM releases these things... can you say mid-life crisis?

sweet looking slot car...

--rick

edit: AAACK! Camaro AND Challenger! And there's a new Mustang already in the works! can you say Trans Am revival?


----------



## Montoya1

LT1TONY said:


> I put the Camaro Concept on the web cam but check it out now.
> 
> LT1Tony


So you work for R2?


----------



## LT1TONY

Montoya1 said:


> So you work for R2?


You got it.

LT1Tony


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey cool! Tony, I thought you had left Playing Mantis, but I didn't realize you came to R2 with Tom...

any other names I'd recognize from the diecast boards over at R2 now? i'm wondering Dave Mentzer, higgprime, pms485, like that...?

--rick


----------



## dlw

Those are too cool. They scream "Xtraction". When you have the mounting brackets put in, test them so the bodies don't sit too high on the chassis. The MOPAR series Challengers have the mounting tabs way too high, thus the 4-wheeler look. Adjust those tabs so they'll be lower on the body so it sits right.

I'm definitely looking forward to when these are available......a 2000's version of street muscle: Charger, Camaro, Mustang, Challenger.


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Those are too cool. They scream "Xtraction". When you have the mounting brackets put in, test them so the bodies don't sit too high on the chassis. The MOPAR series Challengers have the mounting tabs way too high, thus the 4-wheeler look. Adjust those tabs so they'll be lower on the body so it sits right.
> 
> .


I think that this concern (that the bodies sit too high) is probably the one I read the most, but I'm hopeful that AW are aware....


----------



## LT1TONY

Hi Rick,

When Playing Mantis was sold I never left as RC2 wanted me to stay with them working on the Johnny Lightning line. I moved to Illinois and worked out of the RC2 headquarters along with Mac Ragan but didn't like living in Illinois, so I moved back to Indiana and working for Tom again.

Nope, no other guys that you would recognize.

LT1Tony



ParkRNDL said:


> hey cool! Tony, I thought you had left Playing Mantis, but I didn't realize you came to R2 with Tom...
> 
> any other names I'd recognize from the diecast boards over at R2 now? i'm wondering Dave Mentzer, higgprime, pms485, like that...?
> 
> --rick


----------



## fordcowboy

Tony i sure you will make them get the camaro to look right for slots  Tony has bad azz camaro himself. :thumbsup: Lendell


----------



## 1976Cordoba

LT1 Tony working for AW is a GOOD THING :thumbsup:

'doba


----------



## noddaz

*I do have a two part suggestion for the bodies...*

1)Narrow the track (width) on the chassis just a bit.

2)Drop the body to fit down over the top edge of the tires...

You know... Kind of like a real car... :lol: 

Just a thought or two...  

Scott


----------



## chriscobbs

Not much, but it's different than before.


----------



## zanza

*Boredom.....*

as my title says, this thread is boring....


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## roadrner

Have a nice shot posted of one of the correct "Roscoe P. Coltrane" cop cars. Bring on the MOPARS! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Zelda84

I can't get anything out of the site, it says to log in and I'am but I get nothing. It keeps looping. Any thoughts???


----------



## Montoya1

Zelda84 said:


> I can't get anything out of the site, it says to log in and I'am but I get nothing. It keeps looping. Any thoughts???


Use the direct link: http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/camshots/camshot.jpg


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## ParkRNDL

hey, is that Daisy's Jeep? hmmm.... an accessory for the DoH set...

--rick


----------



## Dunk2011

make a sprint car :thumbsup:


----------



## Rickc

I'd like a 50cal, and a humvee to keep it company. Maybe also a 6x6 (with a fake center axle), staff cars. I will back off on a bradley with fake treads...


----------



## sethndaddy

I hate to say it, but I like the jeep, COOL


----------



## Dunk2011

i'd wanna see the jeep look like a yellow and black safari jeep :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw

Pinto mockup:










Cool body, but I'd prefer it without the engine sticking out. It also hurts the handling in the corners.


----------



## chriscobbs

I was wondering when the cam was going to come back online.


----------



## RacerDave

I also would like that much better without the gigantic mutant engine sticking out of the hood.


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm weird, I like the flashy colors and big engines.........so do the kids, I think thats why some of the cars are made this way, to market the kids and adult collectors.


----------



## micyou03

I'm going to cut the hood off that one anyway.


----------



## Crimnick

SWEET!..... :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw

Good point Seth............If one of these were left where kids could see it, they'd probably want one.


----------



## coach61

RacerDave said:


> I also would like that much better without the gigantic mutant engine sticking out of the hood.



Thats what mini grinders are for.. hehehehe.. this is going to be fun....... :tongue:


----------



## roadrner

Maybe they have plans to do a solid hood version as well. Just seems they could do a mold that would accept the hood choice as a seperate piece. Like the way Model Motoring did the 67 GTX, they had a dual scoop version (stock) and the one with the large hood scoop for the Sox and Martin version. Cross your fingers!  rr


----------



## micyou03

And like the Javelins.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## glbbb

That will make a great Drag car!
glbb


----------



## bluerod

looks like a drag car to me straight ahead looks good


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## motorcitytoyz

Your Bronco's were shipped out this morning! You should be receiving an email with tracking info at anytime. Thanks!


----------



## chriscobbs

Tom is getting his work done.


----------



## coach61

chriscobbs said:


> Tom is getting his work done.



Interesting, I notice the QC department has been listening.. Notice how the hand sits low and centered on the mouse? Should be smoking fast... :thumbsup: 

( :tongue: )


----------



## chriscobbs

A little closer now


----------



## mtyoder

There should be a Gremlin to go with that Pinto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noddaz

*lol*

What? No flatscreen?


chriscobbs said:


> A little closer now


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## noddaz

Gt40!!!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## WesJY

noddaz said:


> Gt40!!!


about time!!! 

Wes


----------



## dlw

The GT40 will be an excellent XT car. Please, Tom...Doublecheck the mounting tabs so it sits correctly on the chassis. This would be probably the best XT car to date.


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> The GT40 will be an excellent XT car. Please, Tom...Doublecheck the mounting tabs so it sits correctly on the chassis. This would be probably the best XT car to date.


Like you I think this is one body they have to get slammed. So much so I think it should go on the Super III (inline chassis, so much lower) and take advantage of that beautiful 1.7'' maximum fourth wheelbase.


----------



## Crimnick

WAY cool!


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm hoping the hummer comes in a street version too


----------



## neophytte

GT40, Nice!! I was going to cast my own - see http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1151130190&page=3 but I may wait now ...


----------



## dlw

Have any of the new AW cars made it down to Austrailia? I know pancake motors ain't too big down under, but there's a niche of vintage lovers there....


----------



## 22tall

Looks like the next set of First Lap cars will be blue. Ford GT-BEAUTY!


----------



## videojimmy

IF they get the GT40 set at a nice and tight wheelbase, and offer up a few variations in color... this car will be a huge hit to collectors and racers alike.

The repro of the Tyco funny car also looks very promising


----------



## LeeRoy98

*No WebCam?*

Is the webcam no longer available? All views I have are black screen dated 12/28. Personally, I miss the teasers.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Montoya1

neophytte said:


> GT40, Nice!! I was going to cast my own - see http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1151130190&page=3 but I may wait now ...


 
Have you seen the SCI one yet? Greg B has it on his site so I guess it must be on sale now....


----------



## chriscobbs

LeeRoy98 said:


> Is the webcam no longer available? All views I have are black screen dated 12/28. Personally, I miss the teasers.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


It has happened in the past that they've taken a break from updates. I wouldn't say that it's no longer going to be available.


----------



## chriscobbs

Back up.


----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


> Back up.


 C6 is that?


----------



## TK Solver

Excellent. If it sits nice and low on the chassis and includes a couple different racing paint schemes, I'll buy at least two. If R2 could get GM Goodwrench to co-market a LeMans X-Traction Vette set with authentic paint schemes, all the better. I'd pay $30 per car in that case (but the car better sit right on the chassis).


----------



## micyou03

Kit it.


----------



## Montoya1

I hear this is an XT body. BUT some Super III bodies should be coming up n the cam soon....


----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


>


C6

THIS IS MOST EXCELLENT!!!

Tom, Please SLAM it on the chassis -- this will make a great racer!

Also, just a thought; One piece body with painted windows instead of separate window piece. This will buy you more room underneath the body to move the chassis up.

'doba


----------



## 22tall

Clear glass should be no problem. All Tom's design team needs to do is stop treating the bodies like diecast cars. Have snap in windows or connect them to the roof.


----------



## chriscobbs

Slightly different angle


----------



## Montoya1

1976Cordoba said:


> C6
> 
> THIS IS MOST EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> Tom, Please SLAM it on the chassis -- this will make a great racer!
> 
> Also, just a thought; One piece body with painted windows instead of separate window piece. This will buy you more room underneath the body to move the chassis up.
> 
> 'doba


 I think that this slamming business is the only thing that concerns me. It can be done, but the McLaren Ca-am 4WD fiasco proves that AW don't think it MUST be done, which is way wrong when talking racing cars. I really do not want to be too critical of Tom and Co when they produce so much stuff and this corvette proves at last the are commited to producing race cars (the best kind!) but bringing out such cars with bad ride heights is what my nan would have called 'spoiling the ship for a halfpenny of tar'...


----------



## 2.8powerranger

we've been slamming cars for what 35 yrs,theyve amost all been too high .t-jets especially.the x-taracs are tougher to slam,but in most cases it can be done.so long as maker alows me room to do it ,I will.for me thats part of personaliing the car.I agree,they sit to high,But are we picking things to death?for me personally, i think it would be cool if a/w made a few blank body kits with glue in inserts for the x-track mounts,,mount them where we want them,hike up the rear ,or go for the old high nose gasser look,all you would need is super glue.skys the limit.lets work on helping with good ideas that would make the cars and hobby more fun and personalized to bring more people in.these things are a blast to play with,yep i said play.i'll admit it i have a blast tinkering.this hobby is a great stress releiver for me.I get alot of satisfaction from doing it my way.both 1:1 and slots, guys on this board have soo much talent to burn,lets use it to maybey make a Great product even better and cost effectivley. :thumbsup: 
matt


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I still think the cars should be slammed to start with. What's better for the consumer -- being able to rip the car out of the package and race it because it is low to the track to start with, or having it too high and having to modify it first?

Sure you can modify a body, but it's a P.I.T.A. that doesn't need to be that way.

Anyway, that's my $.02.

'doba


----------



## mtyoder

I wonder if the stance problem with slotcars is kinda like the growing rumor. By the time the project gets to the person that actually makes it the stance is way off. Not to mention they're trying to make all the different bodies fit one chassis and be close to scale. Be it Xtrac or Tuffone. On the tuffones you run into clearance issues between the gear plate and body with some body styles.


----------



## Montoya1

mtyoder said:


> I wonder if the stance problem with slotcars is kinda like the growing rumor. By the time the project gets to the person that actually makes it the stance is way off. Not to mention they're trying to make all the different bodies fit one chassis and be close to scale. Be it Xtrac or Tuffone. On the tuffones you run into clearance issues between the gear plate and body with some body styles.


I do feel these issues should be less with the new Super III chassis, as it is an inline. TL has been so battered over the bad ride height on some cars he will probably drop the XT and TJ chassis


----------



## boss9

Montoya1 said:


> I do feel these issues should be less with the new Super III chassis, as it is an inline. TL has been so battered over the bad ride height on some cars he will probably drop the XT and TJ chassis


Deane-
I believe if they changed chass’ the problem could remain, because the ride height on the XT’s are determined by where the body mounts are molded-

I know this wouldn’t be the case if they started molding F-1 style cars, but if you put a Bronco, Daytona, etc, on a G-plus (Super III) the body height to chass’ relationship is the same.

Maybe all the attention this has brought will rattle some cages?



Cheers..


----------



## Montoya1

Certainly the comments I get back are more terse!


----------



## TK Solver

I sure hope they don't drop the XT chassis. It's the cheapest to run and the best test of driving skills. They don't require special controllers or power supplies. They may not like 6" radius curves too much but those can be avoided.

Dropping the XT bodies wouldn't make sense either but I don't think that's what was being suggested. The fact that XT bodies also fit on SG+, SRT, and the old Magnatraction chassis make them the best size to keep.

Which reminds me... how does the new CanAm racer look when mounted on a SG+ or SRT? Any better? I wouldn't expect so. I would never race that car on a magnet chassis anyway with that wing just screaming, "snap me! snap me!"

The paint jobs on the new AWXT are so nice. It's clear that they are putting extra effort into those. We just need a little more attention to ride height. AW investing in a new chassis seems much riskier than taking a little extra effort to improve the mounting height.


----------



## Crimnick

I'm just happy he is still making cars! :thumbsup: 

Keep those x-tracks and TJ chassis rolling on the classics.....give us new stables of Lemans and transam racers and modern perfomance autos with the III...


----------



## Montoya1

TK Solver said:


> I sure hope they don't drop the XT chassis.


I was kidding!


----------



## Crimnick

Montoya1 said:


> I was kidding!


RATS....and I just invested in torches and pitchforks...

*snicker*


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## TK Solver

Beautiful.


----------



## Crimnick

Oh yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder

I don't know if it's the right year or not, but that Mustang would make a nice LAWMAN!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## ParkRNDL

WOOOHOOO! The three on the left are DEFINITES for me... in multiple colors, thank you...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy

4-5 out of six for me, the jury is out on the Chapperal or maybe even the Stude... But bring 'em on I like 'em so far...


----------



## micyou03

Probably 5 for me.


----------



## JordanZ870

I will take them all, eh! Love the stude and delivery! :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

aargh! I dont dig T-jets much but that AMX is a must-have...


----------



## Montoya1

can someone identify these?

Regds - Deane (UK)


----------



## noddaz

*I will buy all six...*



chriscobbs said:


>


Sign me up for all six of these....
Just make the AMX red/white/blue and lose the chute/blower on the Stude...


----------



## TK Solver

It looks like the next release, as previously published. AMX, Dodge, and Torino on the left. Funny Car, Chaparral, and Willys truck on the right. I'll be getting the three on the left for sure.


----------



## Montoya1

Which chap is that, a 2F?


----------



## SCJ

Montoya1 said:


> Which chap is that, a 2F?


YES, but why is the question....these things are a dime a dozen. In fact, last time I bothered to check, REH even had them NOS.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## BRPHO

I was buying them for a $1-$2 a piece at the Rich Field show for nice original cars of that Chaparral. Most you find are missing the wing.....

Why produce a car body that there are so many originals of around still?

Next AW will produce the Ford J car.......

I buy these bodies in nice shape for $1-$2 a piece all the time also......


----------



## noddaz

*Good point and good question...*



BRPHO said:


> I was buying them for a $1-$2 a piece at the Rich Field show for nice original cars of that Chaparral. Most you find are missing the wing.....
> 
> Why produce a car body that there are so many originals of around still?
> 
> *SNIP*


Funny thing is I see these for sale at EVERY slot car show I go to...
And I don't own one... :lol: 
So I will skip buying the Chappy..
But what will happen is (hopefully) these six cars will be in a set...
And I will end up with one anyway...


----------



## dlw

Here's a close-up shot:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## roadrner

chriscobbs said:


>


 

Will take all six plus some extras of those on the left! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mopar78

will buy 4 of them and probably some extras of the ones on the left


----------



## dlw

GT-40:









And its stance is perfect :thumbsup: .


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> GT-40:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its stance is perfect :thumbsup: .


And that looks like a Super III chassis? YUMMY


----------



## Jimmy49098

Great looking gt40, and very nice wheels, I hope the chassis does have those wheels, don't know if thats what they had but looks nice! Jimmy


----------



## noddaz

I am going to be BROKE....
Thanks Tom!!!


----------



## Crimnick

Woot!


----------



## Montoya1

new image


----------



## Crimnick

YES! More WOOTAGE!

Eh...hold on a sec...the accent strip is going the WRONG way... :freak:


----------



## roadrner

Montoya1 said:


> new image


Guess they may have ran onto a licensing issue. If that's the case, just do the plain jane Torino GT and let me get my airbrush going.  Not bad, like seeing it on the XT chassis. rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

chriscobbs said:


>


Man I think I just heard my wallet cry out in pain.... Im really digging the Nomad and Im usually not one for '50s cars. That Hummer is hawt! Ill be getting this one over the white/gold one for sure. And that Ford GT or S&H Torino wont be safe either. 

Also, I just noticed something:

Black/Gold Trans-Am
Monaco cop car
Semi Rig

Can you say "Smokey and the Bandit"?


----------



## noddaz

*Ya know...*



Montoya1 said:


> new image


If it were me I would do a red Torino with out any stripe at all... lol
Let the buyer add the stripe on their own...:devil:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## RacerDave

I love the Firebirds. I will have to add those to the flock.


----------



## sethndaddy

are the hummer and nomad tjet or xtraction?


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Hey Ed - X-tractions*

Auto World New X-Traction R2 (#00115C) 

AW is releasing each slot car below in two different styles of packaging - Jewel case and Clam (retail plastic carded with hanger).

Listed are colors for each style (J- for Jewel & C - for Clam)

Photo shown is of pre-production samples....

- 55 Chevy Nomad - Turquiose (J) & Black (C)

- 2005 Ford GT - Red (J) & White (C)

- 1971 Plymouth GTX - Red (J) & Purple (C)

- H2 Hummer Police Version - White (J) & Black (C)

- 1976 Ford Torino - Red (Starsky & Hutch version - ( J) & Green (C)

- 1977 Pontiac Firebird - Black (J) & Silver (C)

DUE FEB 2007

BTW - is the blue Torino with the strange (Starsky and Hutch) graphic, part of the next set of 1st lap cars? Body seems transparent. Inquiring minds want to know. 

Pickeringtondad :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

i think the clear blue is the next first lap. I seem to remember a clear blue ford gt too.


----------



## roadrner

chriscobbs said:


>


Another repop? Looks great but they're all over fleabay. Do the SD455 in white with the blue stripe down the center, please. rr


----------



## roadrner

noddaz said:


> I am going to be BROKE....
> Thanks Tom!!!


So am I Scott.




Love the new ones! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 2.8powerranger

roadrner said:


> Another repop? Looks great but they're all over fleabay. Do the SD455 in white with the blue stripe down the center, please. rr


in x-track please


----------



## sethndaddy

I don't mind repops as long as their not the same friggin color schemes !!!!!!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Was just about to post that, lol.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## roadrner

2.8powerranger said:


> in x-track please


Most definitely!  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

diggin that satellite/roadrunner... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


>


This 'vette is going to rock so hard . . .

'doba


----------



## TX Street Racer

Wow, that Vette IS impressive...I'll definately add that one to my stable of racers


----------



## Montoya1

Me too if (big if) it is low enough.


----------



## roadrner

Montoya1 said:


> And that looks like a Super III chassis? YUMMY


 
Man I could use a few of them. Looks great TL. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## grungerockjeepe

Lets see some more sneek peeks. Like finished versions of the Jeep, Challenger, and Camaro would be a good start.


----------



## Dunk2011

i like the viper :thumbsup: 






www.freewebs.com/dunkworks


----------



## chriscobbs

No new pictures, just a stat.

I've compiled a collection of 95 different images from the web cam since July 20,2006.


----------



## roadrner

chriscobbs said:


> No new pictures, just a stat.
> 
> I've compiled a collection of 95 different images from the web cam since July 20,2006.


 
Chris, 
You need to set up a site with your pix. Yes, you must keep it updated though.
:devil: rr


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Chris,
> You need to set up a site with your pix. Yes, you must keep it updated though.
> :devil: rr



yeah! good idea and put "detriot spy" like popular mechanics mags where they show all kinds of new cars with cover on. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> Chris,
> You need to set up a site with your pix. Yes, you must keep it updated though.
> :devil: rr


A site would be cool. Although I'm sure you got enough to do. Having the pics coordinated would be great for easy reference-for us!


----------



## chriscobbs

*You asked for it, so here goes.

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html*


----------



## coach61

Thanks Chris thats a great service. I didn't realzie I had missed a few 'cuz have to wipe my chin...... Ok yup much better now.......Tom can you say G-plus...those cars are begging to become wall shots..lol...


Dave


----------



## WesJY

chriscobbs said:


> *You asked for it, so here goes.
> 
> http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html*



awesome man! thanks Chris! i just bookmarked it. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1

Dude!


----------



## chriscobbs

No problem guys.


----------



## Scafremon

I gotta toss in a 'Dude!' and an "Awesome!" also.

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick

Me three....I'll even toss in a WOOT! :thumbsup: 

And yes...I missed a couple as well..


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hey, isnt that one grey chassis a 4-gear?!?! Wouldnt mind seeing that come back.


----------



## Montoya1

The Nascar seem to be on the S3 chassis judging by the wheels?


----------



## Bill Hall

That was fast! I love one stop shopping. Thanks Chris!


----------



## roadrner

chriscobbs said:


> *You asked for it, so here goes.*
> 
> *http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html*http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


Chris,
thanks for hooking us up! Your are the man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## chriscobbs

Now we need some new pictures......

Tom, you got anything up your sleeves?


----------



## Montoya1

Actually we need some new product!


----------



## chriscobbs

Montoya1 said:


> Actually we need some new product!


That too, although the Bronco (only slot I've collected) has already been released....


----------



## roadrner

Montoya1 said:


> Actually we need some new product!


It's on the way, right? Soon, fingers crossed.  rr


----------



## slots-n-stuff

chriscobbs said:


> *You asked for it, so here goes.
> 
> http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html*


 chriscobbs, WOW!!! Good Job!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chriscobbs

slots-n-stuff said:


> chriscobbs, WOW!!! Good Job!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## chriscobbs

I'll add this to my site later today.


----------



## dlw

Cool, I'll get a set or two......


----------



## chriscobbs

Updated....

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## videojimmy

I like the Poison Pinto. I hope they put it out in both versions, red and hot lime green


----------



## WesJY

videojimmy said:


> I like the Poison Pinto. I hope they put it out in both versions, red and hot lime green


did they make hotwheels (poison pinto) in the past? i remember having a green one but not sure. 

Wes


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Dunk2011

more first laps???


----------



## dlw

I remember having a HW Poison Pinto. That would make a cool slotcar. Does Mattel own the rights to it?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Did anyone else notice that 4-gear chassis with the body snap tabs? Guess that explains how an X-traction is going to work with those longer, tyco based bodies like the vega funnycar and the wheelie pickup.


----------



## dlw

You guys notice the headlights on the GT40? Looks like it'll be one of the Flamethrowers..........


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## grungerockjeepe

chriscobbs said:


>


Man I always hated pale yellow, but with the white roof and red glass on that nomad, it doesnt look half bad. I want to see a fully painted starsky/hutch car...


----------



## JordanZ870

grungerockjeepe said:


> Did anyone else notice that 4-gear chassis with the body snap tabs? Guess that explains how an X-traction is going to work with those longer, tyco based bodies like the vega funnycar and the wheelie pickup.


I have STILL not seen this chassis! Anyone have a link to pic?


----------



## dlw

Chriscobbs' webcam archive has a pic...


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Chriscobbs' webcam archive has a pic...


is this it?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Montoya1 said:


> is this it?


Thats the one. Thats totally a 4-gear, look how much daylight is between the rear tires and the rearmost magnets. They added body tabs, so I guess its meant to fit the tyco-based bodies like the trick truck and vega funny car. This'll be interesting.


----------



## JordanZ870

OOOOH!!!!!!!!!!!! I am REALLY excited now, hey!

I can hardly wait!


----------



## Bill Hall

That panel makes my sticker peck out!  

I cant wait to carve one up. :devil:


----------



## sethndaddy

The Willy's van has been so over produced by resin casters its not funny. There is however a old chevy panel van that looks very promising.


----------



## JordanZ870

Over produced Willys van? How come I don't have one then?!


----------



## TX Street Racer

joez870 said:


> Over produced Willys van? How come I don't have one then?!



I know it's been replicated in the past....but I thought currently the only one selling a resin Willys panel was RRR  

And yeah, ad me to the list of people who don't yet own one either....


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

*New Body*










Is that a Karman Ghia?


----------



## TX Street Racer

dlw said:


> Is that a Karman Ghia?


   WOW that looks AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## noddaz

**gasp**



dlw said:


>


Where do I sign up?
Scott

Is that a Karman Ghia


----------



## micyou03

Awesome!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Love the K-Ghia! Hook me up.


----------



## roadrner

You know, we sure have seen alot of cars or prototypes from this camera, how much longer until we start seeing some of these newbies coming to retailers? I have enough of the current AW slots. Need some new bods to mess with.  rr


----------



## dlw

Judging by their turnaround time from mockup to finished product, these will be part of AWTO release 3.

The Harsky and Stutch car looks pretty cool, in its weird way.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Omega

I like it. Does anybody know whats cars are going to be in the next First Lap set?

Omega


----------



## micyou03

That Nomad is pretty!!!!


----------



## dlw

55 Nomad
GT40
Police Hummer
7? Plymouth GTX
7? Pontiac Firebird
7? Ford Grand Torino


----------



## chriscobbs

Omega said:


> I like it. Does anybody know whats cars are going to be in the next First Lap set?
> 
> Omega


I believe

- 55 Chevy Nomad
- 2005 Ford GT
- 1971 Plymouth GTX
- H2 Hummer Police Version
- 1976 Ford Torino
- 1977 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs

As always, I've updated

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## roadrner

Chris,
Thanks for keeping the up with the pix. You know, with all those fantastic bodies in various states, you'd think distribution to the customer level could be a consistant trickle of cars. Would you buy more or less if a pair or so came out every couple of months opposed to the traditional 6 or 12 pack annually or whenever? Some great ones coming........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03

I would be more tempted to buy them all if a couple came out at a time. I come up with a certain amount of money to spend in a period of time and I spend it on what's available at the time. I don't wait for one big release and buy them all, so AW would get more of my money if a little bit of new stuff was available more often.


----------



## roadrner

micyou03 said:


> so AW would get more of my money if a little bit of new stuff was available more often.


Mine too!  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

micyou03 said:


> I would be more tempted to buy them all if a couple came out at a time. I come up with a certain amount of money to spend in a period of time and I spend it on what's available at the time. I don't wait for one big release and buy them all, so AW would get more of my money if a little bit of new stuff was available more often.


Point well taken Mike! I want what I want when I want it. Not what they think I want when they're darn good and ready. 

I guess the one potatoe, two potatoe method isnt profitable.  

I dont need the whole d#mn bag of spuds. I'm a selective and disciplined buyer. They'll never get my $ any other way.


----------



## Scafremon

micyou03 said:


> I would be more tempted to buy them all if a couple came out at a time. I come up with a certain amount of money to spend in a period of time and I spend it on what's available at the time. I don't wait for one big release and buy them all, so AW would get more of my money if a little bit of new stuff was available more often.


Me too!

I've spent probably close to $1K on this hobby since diving in just a few months ago. Of that, I've spent $14 on cars - a single car, to increase an online-order for other track items to qualify for free shipping. 

I'd really like to buy more cars, and AW cars, and I am really ready to do so, except that I don't understand the marketing of these things just yet, so the money is staying in my wallet. This whole quartely or semi annually "Release X" thing I am just not understanding yet. 

Dole them out a unit at a time, and I might take a chance on one, get hooked, and buy another. Make me wait months between - money is spent elsewhere.


----------



## ParkRNDL

chriscobbs said:


>


this is COOOOOL... wasn't there a Monogram model kit of something like this called the Rat Vega? If there was, I had it in yellow...

--rick


----------



## noddaz

*what the?*



chriscobbs said:


>


Well, it sure isn't a VW..... :freak: 
Scott


----------



## JordanZ870

I need one of those too, eh! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

isnt that poison pinto dragster?? 

Wes


----------



## micyou03

WesJY said:


> isnt that poison pinto dragster??
> 
> Wes



That's what I thought too.

All I can see doing with that is tapering the back to a hatch back and filling the hole with styrene chopping the front and making a modified out of it.


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok, look here:

http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/rat_vega.html

--rick

edit: and these are for reference:

http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/poison_pinto.html

http://www.pipcom.com/~vulture/

yeah, I know you guys are talking about the Poison Pinto HW diecast, not the kit, but I still think that last webcam shot is the Vega...


----------



## WesJY

park - you are right its rat vega.. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

I've got to have them both! Vey cool!


----------



## videojimmy

I had the red version Ton Daniels model when I was a kid. It was one of my favorite models. I also love Daniel's "Quicksilver" Chevy model too. A Ton Daniels line of slot cars would be amazing. I'd buy at least 3 of each. 

One to case, one to race, one to show


----------



## JordanZ870

videojimmy said:


> I had the red version Ton Daniels model when I was a kid. It was one of my favorite models. I also love Daniel's "Quicksilver" Chevy model too. A Ton Daniels line of slot cars would be amazing. I'd buy at least 3 of each.
> 
> One to case, one to race, one to show


I take them from my case and show them while I am running them, eh! :thumbsup:


----------



## elcamino

videojimmy said:


> I had the red version Ton Daniels model when I was a kid. It was one of my favorite models. I also love Daniel's "Quicksilver" Chevy model too. A Ton Daniels line of slot cars would be amazing. I'd buy at least 3 of each.
> 
> One to case, one to race, one to show


 
I liked that one too. I liked the original Street Fighter also, same car, but was orange and sat lower. I would buy a case of those!


----------



## WmDiiorio

Why all the fuss over the drag cars, I mean they are nice but terrible on cornering. Would much rather see current Muscle cars.


----------



## afxcrazy

Last post was in 2007 bump !!


----------



## sethndaddy

I miss the Autoworld teaser pics too.


----------

